# VMF 250 Gig SSD



## RCuber (Aug 30, 2014)

*VFM 250 Gig SSD*

Hello, 
I am looking for a good SSD for under 10K , Samsung 250GB 840 EVO looks like a ideal choice, but I want to know what other alternatives are available for this range.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 30, 2014)

Try finding Samsung 850 series. It's much more robust, faster adn comes with 10 years warranty. it also has much higher write counts.


----------



## SunE (Aug 31, 2014)

The best VFM right now is the Crucial MX100 @ 7.5k. But since you got a ood budget Samsung EVO is definitely a great product. I use it myself.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 31, 2014)

SunE said:


> The best VFM right now is the Crucial MX100 @ 7.5k. But since you got a ood budget Samsung EVO is definitely a great product. I use it myself.



How much performance difference can I see between the two products?


----------



## seamon (Aug 31, 2014)

RCuber said:


> How much performance difference can I see between the two products?



Performance should not really be a concern when shopping for SSDs. This is because all SSDs are fast. In real world usage, all SSDs are the same. You will only see a difference when you use synthetic benchmarking tools. 
The things to consider:
1.VFM.
2.Endurance.
3.Buy only from:Intel, Samsung, Plextor and Crucial. Ignore other brands. The cheapest SSD from one of these brands will never fail you.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 31, 2014)

Bought Samsung 250 GB EVO 840 

@Mods: Please close the thread.


----------



## SunE (Aug 31, 2014)

Congrats it's a great product


----------

